# UKC Show june 2-3 Enfield,Ct



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

*CONNECTICUT
AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER CLUB OF NEW ENGLAND
ENFIELD (O) CONF JS
Jun 2; S1Mary Happel (replacing Renee O'Donnell) JS SIGHT GUN; Patrick O'Donnell GUARD SCENT; Donna Blews NORTH HERD (except BSD); Ruth Kramer TERR (except TFT) COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am 
Jun 2; S2 Patrick O'Donnell JS SIGHT GUN; Ruth Kramer GUARD SCENT; Mary Happel (replacing Renee O'Donnell) NORTH HERD (except BSD); Donna Blews TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 12 noon or ½ hour after S1
Jun 3; S1 Ruth Kramer JS SIGHT GUN; Donna Blews GUARD SCENT; Patrick O'Donnell NORTH HERD (except BSD); Mary Happel (replacing Renee O'Donnell) TERR(except TFT) COMP Entries 8-8:30 am Show 9 am
Jun 3; S2 Donna Blews JS SIGHT GUN; Mary Happel (replacing Renee O'Donnell) GUARD SCENT; Ruth Kramer NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD); Patrick O'Donnell TERR COMP Entries 8-8:30 am Show 11:30 or ½ hour after S1
DOS $25 cash only; PE $15 received by May 23, 2007
Lutwanis Farm; 113 Brainard Rd. (860) 741-0223; From I - 91 South (towards Hartford, CT) Off I - 91 South take exit 49 (US Route 5/Enfield Street Exit) At end of ramp at stoplight go right onto Enfield Street (Route 5) for about ½ mile. Turn left onto Brainard Road (Firehouse on corner) and go approximately ¾ of a mile. Off I- 91 North take exit 49 (US Route 5/Enfield Street). At end of ramp bear left at fork and at the stoplight turn left onto Enfield Street (Route5) for about ¾ of a mile. Turn left onto Brainard Road follow above. www.apbtcofne.com
Chairperson: Beth Jones (860) 434-3565 [email protected]
Event Manager: Donna Sullivan EM#1002, 25 Suffolk Drive, East Hartford CT 06118 (860) 680-7279 [email protected]

*


----------

